
Tesla factory operates at 1/4 workforce after negotiation with Sheriff's Office - rkagerer
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/tesla-fremont-factory-stays-open-coronavirus-sheriff
======
agakshat
Tesla needs 2500 employees to support basic minimum operations like payroll
and security? That’s laughable.

I’m not sure who I’m more annoyed with, the county officials for allowing this
farce, or Elon for exacerbating a public health hazard.

